# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  Kronika Serbe

## Edvin83

Ka dy dite qe nga zhvillimet ne veri te Kosoves qe serbet kane ndermarre nje fushate propagande ne portalet online duket hedhur genjeshtra e lloj-lloj shpikjesh per te bere boten qe te besoje se e gjithe kjo ndodhi pasi myslimanet shqiptare po sulmojne Evropen, dhe serbet e krishtere po mbrojne kete te fundit nga shqiptaret barbare. 
Kam gjithe diten qe me nje shokun tim po perballemi me shpifjet qe serbet hedhin ne komente. Problemi eshte se pjesemarrja e shqiptareve eshte minimale, duke bere qe propaganda serbe te fitoje (pasi sa me shume dislike te marre nje koment, aq me shpejte fshihet) dhe miliona njerez ne bote te besojne shpifjet qe ata shkruajne. 
Ky eshte nje problem i madh per te gjithe kombin, pasi kur nuk ka kunderpergjigje ndaj atyre qe shkruhen nha serbet, lihet te besohet qe jane te vertata. Ka pasu shume te huaj qe me kane thene qe kane marre informacion nga keto komente, dhe sigurisht qe keto komente thone qe Kosova eshte nje toke serbe, e grabitur nga shqiptaret qe jane fondamentaliste myslimane qe duan te pushtojne Evropen, 
Prandaj ju lutem futuni te Yahoo News dhe beni dislike apo thumbs down te gjitha postimet e serbeve dhe pro serbeve dhe thumbs up per postimet e shqiptaret.

Shkoni te http://news.yahoo.com/nato-takes-con...101630222.html

Lajmet ne Yahoo lexohen nga miliona ne dite, dhe ka shume rendesi qe mendimi i shqiptareve te njihet, pasi deri tani ka qene minimal. 
Beni detyren tuaj patriotike!

Kur te klikoni, do t'ju dale nje dritare qe ju kerkon te identifikoheni. Mund te identifikoheni me profilin tuaj ne Yahoo, Facebook, Twitter etj.

----------


## Edvin83

Shihni cfare shkruajne serbet rreth nesh:

O burra t'i mundim serbet!

----------


## kleadoni

Aman c'a lodhesh kot? Ne s'po bindim dot shqiptaret ktu ne forum per asnje lloj teme e jo me serbet  :ngerdheshje: 

Gjithsesi ke te drejte, sidomos ai Adam edhe mua me acaroj kur lexova nje koment te tijin qe s'kishte lene gje pa thene per ne  :i ngrysur:  duke permendur drogen etj etj.

----------


## Bamba

Te fillosh e te komentosh cdo pisllik qe shkruhet ne web, nuk te dalin mijra vite! Kohe e humbur, menyra me e mire eshte te forcohemi gjithmone e me shume si shtete!

----------


## Edvin83

> Aman c'a lodhesh kot? Ne s'po bindim dot shqiptaret ktu ne forum per asnje lloj teme e jo me serbet 
> 
> Gjithsesi ke te drejte, sidomos ai Adam edhe mua me acaroj kur lexova nje koment te tijin qe s'kishte lene gje pa thene per ne  duke permendur drogen etj etj.


Po serbet po klikojne dhe po raportojne te gjithe komentet tona, duke bere qe Yahoo t'i heqe ato, dhe te lere vetem komentet e serbeve. Nese une e ti nuk lodhemi, kush do te lodhet? Duhet ta bejme kete detyre patriotike.

----------


## kleadoni

> Po serbet po klikojne dhe po raportojne te gjithe komentet tona, duke bere qe Yahoo t'i heqe ato, dhe te lere vetem komentet e serbeve. Nese une e ti nuk lodhemi, kush do te lodhet? Duhet ta bejme kete detyre patriotike.


Une i dhashe per vete ca thumbs up & down (sidomos down) .... por thjesht mendoj qe ne fund te fundit cudija me e madhe 3 dite zgjat, do behen ca debate, e do harrohet. 
Nejse, mesa pashe tani eshte qetesuar cik gjendja, por po vazhdoj "lufta" do marr pjese edhe une ... promise!  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Endless

he mo sy petrita si u be?

----------


## Edvin83

E shoh qe yahoo eshte me hile. sa here postoj nje koment me fakte, dhe me burimin se ku e kam marre, ma fshijne menjehere...ka rrezik eshte ndonje serb qe punon ne Yahoo dhe po fshin te gjitha postimet nga shqiptaret.

----------


## kleadoni

> E shoh qe yahoo eshte me hile. sa here postoj nje koment me fakte, dhe me burimin se ku e kam marre, ma fshijne menjehere...ka rrezik eshte ndonje serb qe punon ne Yahoo dhe po fshin te gjitha postimet nga shqiptaret.


I fshijne?? Me sa pashe une aty ka plot komente te tuat...  :rrotullo syte:

----------


## Edvin83

> I fshijne?? Me sa pashe une aty ka plot komente te tuat...


Por jo ato komente ku citova disa shkrime te The economist qe shkruante qe Serbia po u shet arme shteteve si Jemeni, Irani e Libia.

----------


## kleadoni

> Por jo ato komente ku citova disa shkrime te The economist qe shkruante qe Serbia po u shet arme shteteve si Jemeni, Irani e Libia.


Hmm, atehere paskam qene me e shkathet une perderisa e lexova nje koment te tille  :buzeqeshje:  
Atehere nje arsye me shume per te hequr dore fare nga ai diskutim... e vura re edhe une qe cdo koment i yti kishte 3 dislikes direkt sapo i kishe shkruar, duket qe qenka mbledhur e rrine online!

----------


## fattlumi

Ai me nofken Adam nuk eshte amerikan,duhet te jete serb,e bera nje post vetem per te.
Nofka ime ne Yahoo eshte whitepridealbanian.
Me eshte bere fiksim kjo "lufta"me serb ne virtualitet.

----------


## Edvin83

> Ai me nofken Adam nuk eshte amerikan,duhet te jete serb,e bera nje post vetem per te.
> Nofka ime ne Yahoo eshte whitepridealbanian.
> Me eshte bere fiksim kjo "lufta"me serb ne virtualitet.


ME cdo kusht po mundohen t'i hedhin hi syve lexuesve, e t'u tregojne qe shqiptaret jane agresoret dhe se serbet jane viktimat. Kete politike e kane ndjekur per 50 vjet, dhe ia kane dale mbane shume here sepse shqiptaret kane qene te izoluar dhe ndersa profesoret serbe dorezonin rreth 50 punime ne vit ku thuhej se Kosova eshte djepi i Serbise, profesoret shqiptare asnjehere nuk shkonin ne konferenca nderkombetare qe te pergenjeshtronin kete. 
Prandaj na mbetet neve online qe te bejme luften qe duhej te ishte bere 50 vjet me pare...
Dhe per ata shqiptare qe thone qe kjo eshte e kote, une u bej nje pyetje: "Nese kjo eshte e kote, ti cfare po ben pervecse harxhimit te kohes per te na kritikuar ne qe po bejme dicka?"

Fattlum, beji dhe report abuse, se ne kete menyre na i fshijne komentet tona serbet.

----------


## fattlumi

Edvin,une kam pershtypjen se i njejti person perdor tri nofka me tri accounte te ndryshme aty.Eshte ai Adam,Dicky dhe nje tjeter.Nga komentet e tij(tyre) me duken si shume te peraferta.

----------


## Edvin83

> Edvin,une kam pershtypjen se i njejti person perdor tri nofka me tri accounte te ndryshme aty.Eshte ai Adam,Dicky dhe nje tjeter.Nga komentet e tij(tyre) me duken si shume te peraferta.


Ashtu duket, pasi dhe anglishtja e tij le per te deshiruar. Posto edhe ti ndonje gje qe mos te duket se eshte vetem nje person kundra te tjereve.

----------


## urani29

Serbet perforin shum her ket menyr pun nje person me shum akunta kjo esht e vertet.

----------


## urani29

Dikush ne youhu po hjek postimet.

----------


## Edvin83

> Dikush ne youhu po hjek postimet.


Kam rreth 10 minuta qe mundohem te postoj nje citat nga nje shkrim qe gjeta per lidhjen e serbeve me diktatoret arabe, por ma heqin sapo e postoj. Cfare ndyresirash!

----------


## urani29

Postoje edhe ktu dhe do ta postojm te dyt do rrij pak me shum aty

----------


## urani29

Do ta fus edhe ne fb

----------

